# What parts are interchangeable?



## Bear_Slayer (May 16, 2009)

Hey all. New here. 

I've been thinking about fixing up the '95 Hard Body that's sitting on the back lawn. It's got a bad alternator and some body damage. 

I might consider buying it from my brother, since it has a good engine/trans/drivetrain combo and would make a better daily driver to college than my Ranger.

What other Nissan Toyota etc vehicles do the doors/fenders and whatnot match up to? I know it looks very similar to the Nissan Pathfinders of the timeframe but I have no idea if they will interchange. Several people have told me that it wont. Also, are there other alternators will bolt up to this truck? It has the 2.4 cylinder 2400 engine.

Pics coming soon.


----------



## Bear_Slayer (May 16, 2009)

Pics.
Where it sits.








Engine bay.








Here's why I need a new bed. It's no longer attached. I thought the frame was broke but it's just the bed.








Fender, hood, and door damage.








Oh, and if your wondering what's on the roof it's a pair of bear heads. I'm letting mother nature (maggots) clean them for me.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow that's.....um.....gross....:wtf:


----------



## gogolinskiy (May 9, 2009)

i dont know about your year but i have a 87 pick up kingcab RWD,and yes pathies fender grill adn the hole front bolts right on,you might have to do some minor stuff but nothing major!!!


----------



## rythmgamer (Jun 7, 2008)

that bed just looks like it could use some good cleaning and soldering. Other then that, lose the bear heads and u got urself a car. BTW, bearheads->:lame:


----------



## gogolinskiy (May 9, 2009)

rythmgamer said:


> . BTW, bearheads->:lame:


)))Priceless


----------



## Bear_Slayer (May 16, 2009)

Beds completely gone. Inside the bed I pulled back the bedmat and there's only about 6" of metal holding it on to the truck. the rest is just completely rusted out. I'd get pictures, but the beds full of bottles I'm yet to return. Mostly I've been using the truck for storage.

That's good that pathfinder stuff will work, I was looking at one the other day and noticed how similar they looked. Is there a difference between the two hoods besides the slots? I know that late 80's HB's had that hood, but I haven't seen any pathfinders with the same hood as my truck.

And about the bears, they look good cleaned up. I'll definitely be looking for more. The meat is the best you could ever eat. As long as it's not an old male..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

86.5-97 HBs and 86.5-95 pathys parts are interchangeable. dash changed in 94 IIRC.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the pathy parts will work but they are 4x4 and u must use both fenders and grill work to get them to fit correctly..

i have an altenator for you ..

email me directly or pm me..


thanks


----------

